# 2 in 1



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I have today received a packet!! 

A while ago me and Deuce set up a trade!! A few days afterwards I asked if somebody could hook me up with some CAO 65th aniversary. Again Patrick mailt me had some of those too!! This is why I today received a packet with two trades in!! 
Patrick the cigars you inserted where great. Thanks again!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! Those are some nice looking smokes!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, good stuff. . .


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great trade! Wow you have been busy the past couple of days Toni. Enjoy 'em brother


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great trade. Great as usual Patrick!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Patrick you are the man!!!Deuce always sends out the goods!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I really hope you enjoy em!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great smokes!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweet dealin'


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet trades gentlemen.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice trade super trade


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great selection there!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man that's insane


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to see the other half of that trade!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

wanna trade a few of those cao's away?


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice, i love the CAO 65th, such a great smoke


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Patrick--very nice display of kindness...to a well deserving BOTL no doubt!

Let me know what you think of those 65th. toni!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice selection


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Man toni you have been putting in work lately...nice score!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I spy with my eye something red.. an Opus X!!! Great trade + hit.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Trade...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome trade Toni


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Great looking bunch of smokes, enjoy.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great trade


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Toni you a busy man. Very nice.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

I want some of those 65th's


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice nice nice! Great selection! Enjoy brother!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Niiice Deuce. Very nice hit. Great score Toni. smoke up!


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow...nice cigars.....:dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

deuce said:


> I really hope you enjoy em!


That I will certainly do my Friend!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice swap!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice looking sticks there.


----------

